# Anyone own a Belarus?



## jbwannafish (Jul 24, 2011)

I own a Belarus Tractor and did not see one on this forum. Purchased in 88 and it is still running fine but sprung a leak in my hydraulics. Anyone got any info on these Russian tractors?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Seek out our member... Belarusbulldog. He might be able to help you.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

jbwannafish said:


> I own a Belarus Tractor and did not see one on this forum. Purchased in 88 and it is still running fine but sprung a leak in my hydraulics. Anyone got any info on these Russian tractors?


Where about is the leak? If it's in the distributor valve, there is a kit available and simple to install. What is the model number of your tractor? Bye


----------



## jbwannafish (Jul 24, 2011)

*Belarus T25A*

Sorry it took so long to get back. As to where the leak is, I have looked at the manual that I received upon purchase. Of course it is in Russian and translated. I have a front loader with hydraulic levers mounted on the right side of the tractor. The area leaking is directly under the right foot beneath the floor/deck where the hydraulic hose attaches. The leak is below the hose and inside so I cannot see it without removing the part. I have looked for a spare but no luck. Planning to remove, drill and tap with screw and see if that will seal the leak. Any contacts you may have for parts would appreciate.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

jbwannafish said:


> Sorry it took so long to get back. As to where the leak is, I have looked at the manual that I received upon purchase. Of course it is in Russian and translated. I have a front loader with hydraulic levers mounted on the right side of the tractor. The area leaking is directly under the right foot beneath the floor/deck where the hydraulic hose attaches. The leak is below the hose and inside so I cannot see it without removing the part. I have looked for a spare but no luck. Planning to remove, drill and tap with screw and see if that will seal the leak. Any contacts you may have for parts would appreciate.


 I'm not sure as to what you are saying. You say you have a leak but can't see where it is. Then you say you are going to remove the part and drill and tap with a screw! Do you know if this part is pressurized? You are searching for a spare but no luck. A spare WHAT? Could you post a picture of the part that is leaking? There are lots of new and used parts available, just need to know what you are looking for. Thanks Bye


----------



## alabamabubba (Nov 25, 2012)

I own a 250as belarus. Been sitting up for years. Need work. Wont crank or even turn over. Engine may be locked up. Any suggestions? I live in Montgomery. Alabama and need a mechanic that works on belarus. No one found yet. Any idea? Reggie


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Beshears Tractor and Equipment in OXFORD, Alabama


----------



## shaneetzberger1 (Feb 20, 2013)

i have a 562 belarus that you have run high rpm to raise rear lift,as soon as i let go of the handle it drops just like it would going in down position


----------



## artudaman (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a Belarus 220, looking for Banjo Bolts for the two injectors (guess that is what they are) on the top of the engine. Metric I do believe. This tractor has banjo bolts throughout the fuel lines/system, but these are the smaller ones up top.


----------



## fieldgoal00 (Jul 10, 2014)

I own a Belarus 400AN and have some questions about the transmission fluid. Is there anyone on here that owns one or could help me with it?


----------

